# 6.19 cr/Wr2 square 1



## Cuber2s (Jan 22, 2022)

Today has been full of insane times. First Max's wrs and a Wr2 average by David Epstein which can be viewed here https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/770/rounds/11784


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 23, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Today has been full of insane times. First Max's wrs and a Wr2 average by David Epstein which can be viewed here https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/770/rounds/11784


David is amazing. He is fast in all squan sub-steps. OBL, PBL and CSP.


----------

